

Duolingo for books. Read 1776 by David McCullough the new way - kirklokov
https://kibbit.com/courses/15?utm_campaign=hackernews&utm_medium=posts&utm_source=hackernews

======
Jugurtha
Can this have an API where content publishers will just choose passages from
their texts (blog posts, articles) to quizz readers for?

Imagine I write something and I'll just select what I consider the key
takeaways for a reader, write the questions and the answers, and Kibbit will
generate the quizz (iframe). This would be nice (recap, test one's
comprehension, etc).

The reader can choose to be quizzed again in a few days if he/she really wants
to keep that information. They'd be sent an email to take the quizz again.

This looks cool, by the way.

